# Getting a beagle puppy for our daughter



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

*Got a new puppy for our daughter*

My daughter could be the happiest kids around right now. We've decided to get her a puppy which she's been asking for for years. She's been reading so much about beagles and how to care for them but if there are any doggie lovers in here, I would welcome any and all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Beagles can be hard headed. But, with constant no's and good dog, they can be calmed down. My neighbor had one. He was so sweet! They have pretty good temperments, it seems. I bet she is just floating around!! Post a pic when you get him/her.

I should also say that they are not hard to train on everyday things, like, house training. What they can be hard headed about is chewing. Just have something that it can chew on and when you catch it chewing on something that it's not suppose to, take it, tell it no, pointing your finger right at the nose and then give it's toy to it. That's how mine learned what is okay and not okay. KEEP ALL SHOES UP OUT OF IT'S REACH!!


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2006)

My in laws have a beagle. She is the sweetest most timid dog ever. I do not have any advice to give you, just congratulations. You all are going to be so happy with your new family member!


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

She is floating right now TXgirl!  She said yesterday that it was the happiest day of her life!!!  It will be when she gets the doggie.  The great thing is that she's getting it for free from her friend's neighbor!  Woohoo!  All we need to get is the extras and the vet checkup (which usually turn out to be even more expensive than the dog itself).

We're excited too GB!  My husband is not so much (since he thinks he'll be stepping on poop when he walks into the backyard...LOL) but we are looking forward to it!  I will try to get her a female.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, when she is 6 months, get her fixed!! Unless you plan on breeding her. If not, do this as soon as her 6 months. It is messy and annoying!!


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 27, 2006)

Be ready for a barker.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

We bought my son a beagle, sweet and loving, but, love to run, they don't like to be cooped up..We had to eventually put ours on a long tie down as he started going to the next road and chasing the new born lambs..While they are a sweet and loving breed, they need a large yard and a lot of exercise.

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2006)

Our other beagle died in 2002 and we adopted a homeless beagle boy who is now 12. 

Incredibly sweet and loving dogs, both. Particularly good with kids.

But they are diggers and runners away, so you need to be very careful to keep them fenced in and/or on a leash. I'd definitely *microchip* it.

They are obsessed with food.

And they bark and bay.  Brewster howls whenever fire trucks go by and he barks and barks at trucks that have low rumbles.

They are a bit hard-headed, one-track mind dogs sometimes (esp. when food is concerned.

I'd do *obedience lessons* right from the start.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 27, 2006)

*How wonderful! Get ready for puppy breath and puppy kisses. I love my little guy to pieces.When I'm stressed, all I have to do is hold him and pet him and I calm right down. I have always had a dog in my life and I think I always will.*


----------



## cara (Feb 27, 2006)

why don't you go and get yourself a DOG, but not a beagle....  
I'm sorry for the lovers, but in my opinion they are one of the most stupid dogs in world  
get yourself something nice, probably a Dogge or some mix.....


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

How fun for your family!
Enjoy every minute of the new love!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

beagles are good dogs if trained properly, they can be stubborn...
but with any dog they can be trained to follow your commands,ect... they have alot of energy and love to explore,they have quite a nose for it actually... and beagles come in different sizes as well,looking at thier paws as pups will give you an indication how big they will get... good luck in the puppy adventure!!!!


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the lovers, but in my opinion they are one of the most stupid dogs in world


Even stupid dogs need love


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

All dogs can be stupid!!
I've had them. BUT, if trained right, they will learn just as much as other dogs. A lot of people will see stupid instead of hyper. And beagles are hyper.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2006)

Both of my beagles have been very smart, actually.


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2006)

My in-laws dog is not the brightest, but lucky for us or they woul not have her. She was bred to be a hunting dog, but she was so dumb that she would run the opposite direction from where she was supposed to go. The breeded wanted to get rid of her because she was such a bad hunter. His misfourtune was our gain. She is the sweetest most timid dog I have ever met. She is unlike all the other beagles being described here. She wines a lot to be pet, but I think I have only heard her bark once or twice. She never runs, ever. I have never seen her move faster than a medium paced walk. We love her dearly no matter what.


----------



## tilly (Feb 27, 2006)

get a crate and crate train her, put her in the crate and then take her outside to go--play with her for a while and back in the crate until time to take her to go. I crate trained my HUGE dog and have never had an accident. She still has her crate and goes in there when she wants to some space......I don't think any other training works for going out side.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

tilly said:
			
		

> get a crate and crate train her, put her in the crate and then take her outside to go--play with her for a while and back in the crate until time to take her to go. I crate trained my HUGE dog and have never had an accident. She still has her crate and goes in there when she wants to some space......I don't think any other training works for going out side.


 
great suggestion


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Unless you are willing to get a doggie door. We have had one for 9 years. Everyone of our dogs learned to use it as soon as they were shown where it was. Anytime they piddled in the floor, we yelled no,{or in a loud demanding voice} and put them out the door. We closed the door to them and waited outside with them. When they piddled outside, they were praised. If you will treat them as a child being potted trained, they will learn faster. Take them out as soon as they wake from a nap, about 10 minutes after eating, and so on.


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2006)

We have had 7 Beagles at a time. We moved from Florida to California with 5. They are loving dogs but when they get outside their nose goes to ground and off they go if they pick up a scent..rabbit or cat..LOL 

We did the Beagle Field Trial Circuit for years..DH is still President of the Sacramento Beagle Club..on paper. The trials require walking all day for 2 or 3 days. We camped out on the trial grounds..loved it but can't do it now.

They do love to run, they do shed. 
and like any other breed they can be destructive. It will take patience and training. 

On our patio we have a kennel ( purchase at a pet store) My Dove goes on a pea pad in the house and on newspapers in the kennel or a a couple of the blue pads that can be purchased from a pet store. If your daughter is old enough buy her a dust pan with a long handle and a tool that looks like a hoe..I think we bought ours ( again) in the pet store or use a plastic bag and teach her to pick up after her dog..Use the bag like a glove,,her hand goes inside the bag and then picks up the little packages ..
Marge


----------



## The Z (Feb 27, 2006)

*Getting a beagle puppy for our daughter* 

(seems like a good swap to me)


----------



## Dove (Feb 27, 2006)

Z...
To the wood shed with you !! (seems like a good swap to me)  LOL.

When my Kevin was a baby I said to John my other son "I need to go change Kevin"  He said " change him into a frog.."


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Z and Marge, you two are a riot!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL Z and Marge!  You are nuts!  I wouldn't trade my little girl for anything in the world!  She's my only princess and I'm going to work so hard to get her this dog.  She said it was free but something told me that wasn't quite right...LOL  She pulled $2 from her pant pockets and said, "I have money, here's my $2."

Thanks for all of your info about beagles.  I love dogs and we will be so happy with this new family member.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2006)

Our Duncan (usually called Dunky Bum) is half beagle/half peek-a-poo.  He is a sweetie-and-a-half!  But it is true--I've known a few beagles in my life, and beagles are definitely barkers!  I don't know if it is the interesting combination, but Duncan is definitely spring-loaded!  He is a bundle of energy!  The curled tail is from his peek-a-poo half.  Enjoy your beagle Dina!  There are actually websites dedicated just to how to train a beagle.  Just google.   

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Awww, Duncan is a cutie, Barbara!! He just looks like he's ready to start jumping around!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 28, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Our other beagle died in 2002 and we adopted a homeless beagle boy who is now 12.
> 
> Incredibly sweet and loving dogs, both. Particularly good with kids.
> 
> ...


 
I'm very interested in learning more about the obedience lessons you perform with your dogs. We need all the help we can get to get us ready for our puppy.

Barbara,
Duncan is gorgeous!  You must have fun with him.


----------



## Dove (Feb 28, 2006)

Around here Beagles go for at least  $300.00-$500.00...If you can get one for $2.00 go fo it!!
LOL


----------



## Constance (Feb 28, 2006)

We got a nice Beagle (free) for my oldest when she was also a pup. He was a sweet and lovable dog, but he did bark...a lot. That's what they do...they flush out rabbits and racoons. 
They sure are good with kids, though. I remember one big snow we had, and the kids were sledding down our hill. Happy got out there with them, and showed the kids how to do it "belly down".


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Awww, Duncan is a cutie, Barbara!! He just looks like he's ready to start jumping around!!


Thanks texasgirl.  Jumping, running, dancing, you name it!  He even gets up on his doghouse like Snoopy!



			
				Dina said:
			
		

> Barbara,
> Duncan is gorgeous! You must have fun with him.


Thanks Dina.  Yes, he is a lot of fun.  He is so funny though.  There is a stray white dog that hangs out around here (she was dumped nearby a couple years ago and just eats at everyone's houses--she is a sweetie, but extremely skittish).  If we put meat or other regular food out for Duncan, he will let her eat first, then he finishes it (if there is anything left!), but if we give him tortillas or bread, he will snap at her and won't let her have any!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Dina (Feb 28, 2006)

LOL, Marge!  I'm afraid I'm going to add $248 to my daughter's $2 to get the puppy!  We just found out how much they cost today and she was not a happy camper.  We're still going to get it for her just not as soon as we hoped.  Oh Barbara!  I can't wait for my girl to have her little friend to play with too.


----------



## Dina (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! It took us a whole year to decide on this one. We finally got Amanda her puppy yesterday. It's a liver spotted Dalmation, 8 weeks old and she named her Abby. The happiness and surprise was so great that Amanda cried like a baby (and made me cry too). She had been pleading for a puppy for so long.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2007)

She's beautiful Dina! Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 18, 2007)

Abby is a doll-baby! All you need is a Budweiser team. See Abby's cousin sitting up there?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww..... she's beautiful.  We still have yet to finally commit to getting our youngest a dog too.  We were going to last year around Easter time but ultimately decided the time wasn't right.  I'm seriously considering taking him the dog pound and letting him pick out a little guy. Someones pretty much here all the time now and I don't see that changing.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2007)

Sizz, the pound is a great place to get a dog!

This is our baby Mack. We got him a year ago on Valentine's day from the local Animal Shelter, he was 6 months old then & we fell in love with him. If we had've had the money we would have gotten his brother also.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2007)

We like going to the pet store and I've fallen in love with many adorable puppies but always leave without any in tow because one the cost and two I'd rather save a poor helpless one.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2007)

We were the same way Sizz. Mack cost us $70 which covered his shots & being fixed. We couldn't ask for a better dog either, he's a bundle of love & energy!


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 18, 2007)

Beagles have a reputation for "voice" but are wonderful kids' dogs being so sturdy.  Any dog can be trained - it's just finding that dog's motivation.  The single most important part of any relationship with a dog is exercise as in walks - lots of walks - tired puppys get into much less mischief and walks also help in the leadership arena.  

Crate training is a wonderful way to house-break and keep damage at a minimum.  Those great Kong toys are for more than just chewing - you can stuff them with peanut butter & other treats and they'll keep a pup busy for quite a while.  When he gets really fast at emptying the kong then freeze them to slow him down - also they really help with teething and satisfying his urge to chew.  

When you teach a dog tricks -  and even basic obedience is a series of tricks - you expand his horizon's and give him more ways to please you which builds his self-confidence.  I have a toy poodle and they are considered to be very smart.  She loves doing her tricks!  Sit, Down, Stay, Come, Sit up (or make yourself pretty), roll over, dance, high five, fetch, sunbathe (where she lays still on her back - I hate the play dead thing) go to:  name of person; find (her toys - she knows several of them by name); and even at less than 5 lbs she will go upstairs even in the dark and bring me my slippers one at a time.  

Sorry for the long post.  Best of luck with your new friend!


----------



## Dina (Feb 18, 2007)

Abby cost us $125.  If we would have had more cash on us, we would have taken her brother or sister.  We are in love with Abby.  She's playing and having lots of fun with the kids.  We bathe her today, sprayed her so she could smell pretty and she slept like a baby in her bed.  Then she woke up hungry and ready to play again.  She went for her first walk around the neighborhood.  The kids are enjoying her so much.  I should have done this a long time ago.  Thankfully, we have her now.

Linda,
We have no crate but a tiny washroom with a fench that will work for now.  heehee  We head back to work and school tomorrow and Abby will be very lonely but we'd rather keep her indoors for safety.  I will make time to come and check on her during lunch.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Make sure you train the puppy to either go outside to do his thing or if you are keeping him in the house make sure there are plenty of puppy pads for him to go on.

Jolie will be 2 years this coming June 10th and I can't wait until she gets out of her puppy stage.  She still weighs 5-1/2 pounds but when she barks it sounds like a very big dog.  

Good luck with your little puppy.


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 18, 2007)

Ideally the puppy's space should just be large enough for her to stand up, turn around and lie down comfortably - that's what will keep her from soiling her nest and begin the potty training.

Good luck!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 18, 2007)

Abby is absolutely beautiful. Congrats. Bet you all have heaps of fun with her.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 18, 2007)

crewsk said:
			
		

> We were the same way Sizz. Mack cost us $70 which covered his shots & being fixed. We couldn't ask for a better dog either, he's a bundle of love & energy!


 
I think the fee at our shelter is 74.00 and includes the spay/neuter, shots, etc... now if I was 62 or older I could get it 1/2 that cost. But no matter its still cheaper.  By the way your dog is adorable crewsk.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2007)

Dina, 

Abby is beautiful!  Good luck with the training.  Now I'm jealous!  My dog Duncan broke his collar and ran away on my birthday in November.  I would love to get another puppy, but I would want to wait until summer when I am home all day.  I love my kitties and always want to have cats, but I miss having a dog too.  

 Barbara


----------



## Dina (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you.  She sure is adorable!  She's going for her shots tomorrow and begins training on March 6th for 8 weeks at PetsMart.   We are working with the training pads but she still has spills here and there.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 19, 2007)

Dina, you puppy is so cute, we had a dalmations years ago, and I also believe in crate training, also its nice to have a place when you leave the house.  As long as it is big enough, then do grow !!  Just don't miss those short white hairs - lol  Abby is percious !


----------



## cara (Feb 21, 2007)

Dina, a beautiful dog you got! Even if she doesn't look very much like a dalmatian right now 
You know that Dalmatians are very difficult dogs? They are not really made for dogstarters, but I'm sure you can manage it...
do you join "puppy school", as we call it in G? It's for the yound dogs to train social behavior.. 8 weeks is not that old btw...

I wish you good luck!


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 21, 2007)

i have had dogs my entire life.  i am gonna post 2 quotes from others in this thread, and i HIGHLY suggest you follow them to the letter.

1st quote:

_get a crate and crate train her, put her in the crate and then take her outside to go--play with her for a while and back in the crate until time to take her to go. I crate trained my HUGE dog and have never had an accident. She still has her crate and goes in there when she wants to some space......I don't think any other training works for going out side.

2nd quote:

Ideally the puppy's space should just be large enough for her to stand up, turn around and lie down comfortably - that's what will keep her from soiling her nest and begin the potty training.


listen to those 2 posters...they know what they say.  crate that pup IMMEDTATELY!!  and get it into puppy training asap.

otherwise...ENJOY and CONGRATS!!! 
_


----------

